# Betta Tattoo, anyone?



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a tattoo of a betta fish.... anyone up for drawing a design???


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

kasai0816 said:


> I was thinking of getting a tattoo of a betta fish.... anyone up for drawing a design???


I'm not absolutely sure how adequate my skills are because I haven't drawn in a while.. but I'm willing to give it a try. I'm wanting to be a tattoo artist for a mini career, anyway, so yeah.. I need the practice xD Any particular kind of betta you would like? Colors? Style? Give me a good idea of what you're looking for and I'll try to make it up to par ^.^ Otherwise, if you'd like my own creative input, I don't mind coming up with a design myself for you. It's whatever, really >.>


----------



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

*sweetness *



Draug Isilme said:


> I'm not absolutely sure how adequate my skills are because I haven't drawn in a while.. but I'm willing to give it a try. I'm wanting to be a tattoo artist for a mini career, anyway, so yeah.. I need the practice xD Any particular kind of betta you would like? Colors? Style? Give me a good idea of what you're looking for and I'll try to make it up to par ^.^ Otherwise, if you'd like my own creative input, I don't mind coming up with a design myself for you. It's whatever, really >.>


i was thinking of a multicolored crown tail... but really, feel free to let your creativity shine ^_^


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Alrighty, I'll see what I can put together ^.^ It might take a bit and might not be my absolute best since I'm out of practice.. but I'll try to make it to your liking ^.^ Any particular colors you would like to really shine through or just whatever I find appropriate?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow that sounds c00l =]


----------



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

hmmm. as long as there isn't a lot of white, im not picky


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not finished and I kinda need to get some sleep... but here's what I have so far. If you don't like it, it's fine.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

The camera and lighting both suck....


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

O__O woaaahhhh nice!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

What's it done in? watercolor??


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

No, just a regular pen and color pencils

Edit: I used a regular pencil to outline if, of course, and then went over it with pen, erased, and added color.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooohhhh *grabby hands*


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

^.^; Thanks! I think >.>;;; (don't really know what grabby hands mean)


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

means i wannttt it! :O


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

xD Oooh, okay! If I could, I'd give it to you... I'm more or less trying to warm up since it's been a while since I've actually drawn anything..... ;__;


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

D:< and you draw that well???!!!?!??!?!? ooohhhhhh *tsk*


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, I slack off too much ^.^;


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

*gasps*


----------



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

Draug Isilme said:


> I'm not finished and I kinda need to get some sleep... but here's what I have so far. If you don't like it, it's fine.


 Dude! I <3 this! can't wait to see the finished product ^_^


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW. My next tat will be a couple of bettas - having it drawn for me now from a member - but now I want a spawning tat!!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

:shock:
Jealous of your skills. I haven't drawn anything in I don't know how long. So pretty. Don't make me want a betta tattoo now. My will power lately sucks. I'd so do it if I have the cash. D'oh. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

xD Thanks you guys! Really appreciate the compliments ^.^ (Especially since I haven't done anything artistic in a while.. really helps me feel more confident) I was gonna try to finish it tonight, but it doesn't seem like everything is going according to plan on my side -.- I'll try to get some work done on it tomorrow and HOPEFULLY I'll be able to finish it later that night! *crosses fingers* >.<


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! I might not ink it on myself, but I'm thinking it's time to break out the canvas again...


----------

